# Anything new on the proposal for "A" Status??



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (Feb 12, 2012)

Just curious to see if anyone has heard anything definate about the proposal of the "Elimination of the Apprentice Status"??  I know in last month's Coding Edge there wasn't a definate answer yet on what was decided. All the comments had to be submitted by January 31st, and then there was to be some discussion about the issue, as to what was going to be done.  I have noticed some posts where it sounded like the proposal on this issue was decided, and I was just curious as to whether it has been, and if there will be a formal announcement made soon.... If anyone knows anything for sure,  please advise, Thank You!!


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 12, 2012)

There's been no official announcement that I've heard and I'm keeping a close eye on it.  I'd anticipate the NAB is reeling from the overwhelming response to the proposal.  Even if one could sum up the tone of those comments, that would not address how to proceed, nor would it address ideas and alternatives that would meet the same objective.

Preliminary announcements should probably come fairly soon though.


----------



## lnapoles@bellsouth.net (Feb 12, 2012)

*Elimination of the "A" status*

Hello,  I am also anxiously waiting for the final decision and keeping my eye on the posts. I am hoping for a decision real soon.


----------



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (Feb 13, 2012)

*Sill hanging in there!*

Thank you for the responses!! I hadn't heard anything yet so I was just curious... I have been, and will continue to follow as well. I wasn't sure because I read a post earlier today where someone was told by a customer rep that AAPC was offering the 20 question test to remove the "A" Status, and I thought maybe I missed something.  I can't imagine how AAPC wil resolve this issue for those of us that got caught up in this apprentice status confusion. I am sure they have plenty of comments to read through, and just hope they can find a resolution to this soon. I am trying to hang in there by working on the ICD-10 principals, and reviewing everything I can get my hands on, to keep up my skiills so when a decision is made, I will be ready to do whatever I need to do to move forward. But I must say, this has been quite a disruption in my persuit to changing my carreer, and I hope I will be able to hang in there, at least untill I have a definate answer to what AAPC decides to do. I guess I will continue to search for a job, and keep my fingers crossed that I will find something to get my foot "back" in the door. Thanks again!!


----------



## boomom (Feb 14, 2012)

I am anxiously awaiting too. I passed my exam in November and can honestly say that I probably would not have taken it had I had known this was going to happen.  I purchased the study guide, all three practice exams and studied every free minute that I had. I purchased these and paid to take the exam KNOWING that I would be granted a CPC-A and that I had to work to get that "A" removed.  What is upsetting me is that now a deadline is being placed.....I have to gain 1 year of experience by the end of 2013 OR take another exam that will be difficult to pass without real-world coding experience. Coding jobs are not easy to come by in my area right now.

I would really, really appreciate it if the AAPC would "grandfather" those of us that passed the exam before the announcement was made and perhaps offer a program/education/classes that model real world coding before taking the additional exam? Or offer members two alternatives: 1. Take  the multiple choice exam ONLY for the "A" credential and it sticks with you until the required experience is obtained. or 2. Take both exams and obtain the CPC credential. That way, members would be aware of what credential they would be earning.


Just my $.02 for what they are worth.


----------

